# what is PR and how does a dog get PR?



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

purple ribbon what is it and what does it mean? i see it on so many pitbull breeders sites and some people who sell them make a huge deal out of it what is it?:hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

In the early part of the 1930s, U.K.C. registered and trademarked with the United States Department of Commerce the Purple Ribbon Pedigree. This pedigree is only offered by the United Kennel Club, Inc., and is the mark of the United Kennel Club purebred dog. The Purple Ribbon designation is awarded to eligible dogs at birth by the United Kennel Club and is signified in all U.K.C. records by the letters 'PR' appearing before the dog's name.

Purple Ribbon-bred dogs have six generations of known ancestors and all 14 ancestors within the last three generations must be registered with U.K.C. (indicated by all 14 ancestors having registration numbers). The absence of a U.K.C. registration number shows that there are some single-registered dogs in the pedigree and no 'PR' pedigree will be issued.

Breeders who wish to produce Purple Ribbon-bred puppies must either: breed Purple Ribbon-registered males to Purple Ribbon-registered females, thereby assuring that the offspring will carry this prestigious designation; or carefully research the pedigrees of potential sires and dams that are not Purple Ribbon bred. If an unregistered ancestor is in the third generation of a sire or dam's pedigree, it is possible for that sire or dam to produce a first generation Purple Ribbon-bred litter. If one or more single-registered dogs appear in the first or second generation of the sire or dam's pedigree, the offspring will not be Purple Ribbon bred.

The registration certificates and pedigrees of Purple Ribbon-bred dogs bear the official 'PR'. The ancestors of Purple Ribbon-bred dogs can be traced for six generations and possibly more-perhaps to the foundation stock of the breed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just to note PR is not a title that must be earned as in a working title given to a dog who has actually earned so many points by competing. PR is just a fancy title given to those dogs who have at least 6 generations of registered dogs with the ukc. It's nothing special even though some breeder's like to use it as a selling perk to gain more prestige and attract those buyers who don't know any better. Any breeder who uses the PR thing to sell pups I stay away from


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

thank you i have a huge headache now that made little sense but thank you for posting it


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a PR dog she comes from at least 6 generations of registered UKC dogs .. That means the UKC can go back on her for at least 6 generations in her pedigree so they give her the PR title .. Have you ever seen a pedigree? If you look at a pedigree it goes by 1st 2nd 3rd 4th generation and so on ... To obtain the PR title you must have at least 6 generations of UCK registered dogs in your pedigree .. I hope that makes sense because I don't know of any better way to explain it to you. Maybe someone else can help explain it better.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

yes thank you that made sense


----------

